# Betta For Sale Delta Dragon Scale****!!



## Yangstah (May 6, 2010)

hi i have no room to put this gorgouse fela anymore so im deciding to sell him,,,i hope the new owner will treat him well as of i did.... well the price is $15 and priorty shipping is $16 and express is $32.. any questions please email me at [email protected] ^_^


----------



## Yangstah (May 6, 2010)

will only ship in the anywhere in the USA


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

theres a topic were you can post your adoption


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is so pretty


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can't keep him but you still want money for him? Is he from good bloodlines and still of breeding age? Seems like a high rehoming fee for a pet.


----------



## Yangstah (May 6, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> You can't keep him but you still want money for him? Is he from good bloodlines and still of breeding age? Seems like a high rehoming fee for a pet.


yup hes still good breeding only 8 months old ^_^ mom and dad was red dragon scales from thai landi oder him when it was only 4 months old but now sinced i move i have no place for him cuz of my arrowanas


----------

